# Golden Retrievers of Columbus



## GoldenRetrieverGermanShep (Jan 2, 2015)

Is anybody else a member of this group? My parents are in Columbus and when I got to visit them, I try to get in a group meeting. Last April we did a trail walk and then about a week later was a trail walk and off leash swim. It was great! I took only my Golden Retriever to the first one, but I took both my Golden Retriever and German Shepherd Dog to the second one. They haven't had any meetings since April of 2014 and I'm wondering if this group is still active. Is anyone else here a member? I'd be really disappointed if this group has fallen apart, since there were such great people and a lot of wonderful dogs. I'm going to see my parents in 2 weeks and hoping they will update their page...but it looks like they aren't going to. It was me and three other people that went to the last meeting, so it doesn't seem like it was very popular. For the trail walk it was just me and two other people, but I thought the group was growing. They had another meeting a year ago in January 2014, but I was the only one to show up and I had brought my Golden Retriever, German Shepherd Dog Mix and Shorkie Tzu.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Is this a Meetup group? I'm pretty sure it is. I'm a member of it, although haven't yet been able to attend their events. I know they met at Highbanks to hike back in June I think. 

Let me know if you or your folks would like to get together. You're welcome to PM me if you'd like.


----------

